
Experiment Reveals Which Face Masks Are Best at Blocking Droplets - stx
https://www.sciencealert.com/simple-low-cost-experiment-reveals-which-face-masks-are-best-at-blocking-droplets
======
sigmaprimus
Nice to see some research into this. It's amazing that masks or face coverings
are being pushed so hard by the powers that be, even though there are no peer
reviewed studies or double blind trials. Good thing they are not made of
hydroxychloroquine I guess.

~~~
stx
Yeah, The basic point is just about any mask, is better then no mask.

